# My first try



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Finally received my Wahl peanut clipper and couldn't wait to give it a try. 
I'll give myself a "B", and hopefully can do it better next time.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

There is no blood spurting to the ceiling. A++++ 


I may have slightly lower standards. ound: 


But seriously, it looks nice and clean.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

good for you!!! Do you like the way it works?? I just use a scissors, but was thinking of getting a clipper of some kind.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

morriscsps said:


> There is no blood spurting to the ceiling. A++++
> 
> I may have slightly lower standards. ound:
> 
> But seriously, it looks nice and clean.


Thanks! You should see his paws before... we have lots and lots of rain this week and our yard are very wet and muddy, I burnt two boxes of wipes in a week !

Prince did well and stayed very quiet and calm, BUT he had a "little accident" while I'm cleaning up the hairs..... Lesson learned, I definatly will take him out right after trimming next time.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

whimsy said:


> good for you!!! Do you like the way it works?? I just use a scissors, but was thinking of getting a clipper of some kind.


Love this little clipper. I used to use scissors and I'm glad I bought this, its handy, and its only take me less than 10 mins to finish his paws pad, clear some of his belly and private parts hairs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I love those clippers too, and FINALLY, after 5 years, I'm going to have to invest in a new set. 

I think you did a great job!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

You sure did a great job. I, too, love those little clippers and Tyler just lies on his side when I clean his pads. Every now and then he jumps because they tickle.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Very good trimming! I know you're enjoying the clippers. I use the Universal Whisper Quiet clipper. I think they're from Oster but not sure. Good to know about the Peanut too. Sure does cut down on the slip and slide on hardwood floors. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you Karen , Mary and Jeanne.
I was debating about the regular clipper, the batteries operated one, and peanut. and I'm afraid will cut his little paws with the big one and the batteries one will die before I'm done.
S
I want to bath him so bad today but the weather is nasty here, don't want to see the muddy legs right after shower.....just take him to the bathroom sink and wash off the dirt.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carmenchanwong said:


> Thank you Karen , Mary and Jeanne.
> I was debating about the regular clipper, the batteries operated one, and peanut. and I'm afraid will cut his little paws with the big one and the batteries one will die before I'm done.
> S
> I want to bath him so bad today but the weather is nasty here, don't want to see the muddy legs right after shower.....just take him to the bathroom sink and wash off the dirt.


Oh, I guess I was mistaken... I have the battery ones, and thought they were the Peanut. They certainly don't run out of charge before you're done... I have changed the batteries every 6 months or so. But, after 5 years, they just aren't cutting well anymore, so it's time for a replacement!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

My trimmer is very tiny and battery operated also, however, the batteries last a long time. I think it's called the Wahl Pocket Pro Battery Operated Trimmer and was around $15. It serves the purpose perfectly for me.


----------

